# d2usc cm10 mms



## xcaj (Jan 20, 2013)

iv been running cm10 for about three weeks now with no hicupps, its the official stable release not a nightly. the issue i am having is that i cannot receive important mms. i can receive some of them but i get stuck downloading others and sadly the ones a cannot get are the ones i need. i would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Topic moved to appropriate section


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

xcaj said:


> iv been running cm10 for about three weeks now with no hicupps, its the official stable release not a nightly. the issue i am having is that i cannot receive important mms. i can receive some of them but i get stuck downloading others and sadly the ones a cannot get are the ones i need. i would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks


And you're using the stock mms app that came with the rom?


----------



## xcaj (Jan 20, 2013)

yup. stock cm10 txt app


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

xcaj said:


> yup. stock cm10 txt app


Strange, maybe it was a bad flash?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcaj (Jan 20, 2013)

somehow the issue has stopped. thanks for trying


----------

